# Doble negación con mai y tampoc



## Gamen

Bona nit.

Tinc el següent dubte:
Desprès de "mai" i "tampoc" en català és obligatori afegir el "no".
Exemples:

*Mai no* utilitzo el diccionari.
*Tampoc no* crec que les coses siguin aixï.

Ho he vist en aquest fòrum i volia saber si hi ha una regla que expliqui aquest doble ús de la negació. 
Moltes gràcies per endavant.


----------



## ACQM

En general, en català, es prefereix aquesta "doble negació" perquè es considera que paraules com "cap", "gens","res"... no tenen una força totalment negativa per elles mateixes i en alguns casos no en tenen cap (Què passa res? No, no res.). Aquesta "falsa doble negació" com ara "No gens", "Tampoc no ho penso", "No passa res",... es considera genuina i curosa, tot i que no imprescindible.

Per reforçar el "no" existeix també la paraula "pas" per negar oracions completes, de manera que pots negar amb fermesa dient "No pas!", "No ha utilitzat pas el diccionari".


----------



## Gamen

Moltes grácies ACQM. 
També havia vist l'us de "pas" com en francès. Es pronuncia la "s" final en aquest cas?


----------



## Elessar

Sí, es pronuncia.


----------



## Gamen

Graciès Elessar per la confirmació.
Saludacions.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:
  Coincidesc amb  				 					

 *ACQM* amb l'ús de la doble negació. Ara bé haurem d'advertir-te que més influència del castellà moltes voltes la gent ens obliden de utilitzar-la. Fem servir les formes, diguem-ne, simples. 
Un altre advertiment amb res la cosa canv*Í*a , puix passa a tenir un altre dignificar de ben diferent: El nores (escrit junt) equival al castellà la "nada" ;i si el separes- no res, l'hauràs de traduir al cast. simplement per "nada" : Què volia alguna cosa més?. No res. Gràcies de tota manera... ¿Querría alguna cosa más? Nada. Gracias de todas formas.

Salutacions.


----------



## Penyafort

Gamen said:


> Desprès de "mai" i "tampoc" en català és obligatori afegir el "no".
> Exemples:
> 
> *Mai no* utilitzo el diccionari.
> *Tampoc no* crec que les coses siguin aixï.



Fins fa relativament poc, com bé assenyala ACQM, es preferia l'ús de la "doble negació" i la seva manca es reservava més per al registre informal. Ara sembla que totes dues formes, amb el _no _i sense, són acceptables en ambdós registres.

D'altra banda, és cosa que pot resoldre's fàcilment dient _No utilitzo mai el diccionari_, en un ordre sintàctic probablement més genuí.



Elxenc said:


> Un altre advertiment amb res la cosa canv*Í*a , puix passa a tenir un altre dignificar de ben diferent: El nores (escrit junt) equival al castellà la "nada" ;i si el separes- no res, l'hauràs de traduir al cast. simplement per "nada" : Què volia alguna cosa més?. No res. Gràcies de tota manera... ¿Querría alguna cosa más? Nada. Gracias de todas formas.



I jo afegiria el res = _algo _en la pregunta: 

_Que voldria res més? No res, gràcies.  ---  ¿Querría algo más? Nada, gracias._​​Sense oblidar tampoc que "nada" no sempre és res:

_T'ha agradat el llibre? (No) gens.  --- ¿Te ha gustado el libro? Nada._​​


----------



## Doraemon-

Realment no són dobles negacions (tot i que es diu per a entendre'ns), ni canvien de significat segons vagi un "no" o no; el realitat és que són paraules no tenen valor negatiu, sinò positiu, i s'utilitzen en frases negatives i interrogatives. Són com en anglès el "_any_". En interrogatives es pot veure perfectament el seu valor positiu: _Què vols res? = què vols alguna cosa?, _justament amb sentit oposat a_ Què no vols res?_
Doncs en les negacions funciona igual, tenen un valor positiu, que lògicament es transforma en negatiu semànticament per la presència del "no", que seria per tant necessari. Si el veiem com "negatiu" és per influència del castellà, i per estar en frases negatives.

Ara bé, tot i ser aquesta la forma diguem "pura", i per a mi natural del català, la influència del castellà està present, i recollida al parlar quotidià i s'accepta (en un principi només s'acceptava en registres informals) "menjar-se" aquest _no_ a imatge del castellà, que és la llengua realment estranya en això, depenent el seu valor negatiu o positiu/doble negació de la posició dins la frase (Nada me vale / No me vale nada). En català en l'ús propi és independent d'això: _Res no m'agrada= no m'agrada res_.

De totes maneres, i independentment de "correcte/incorrecte" es deuria recomanar dir sempre aquest "no" (i saber també que no sempre es fa).


----------

